# New Jig Head Pics



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys, check out the new *Marshworks jig head* pics! We changed them around a bit in the last few weeks. They are nowavailable in two different hook sizes! You get to choose betweena 2/0 and a 4/0 depending on what lure you are throwing.You can get them atseveral different tackle stores on the panhandle now. I am sure they will be inmany more very soon. Contact me for any info on them.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

Look fairly good will have to try some.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

wow there is a lot of work put into those jigs, they look great


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

i the pleasure of using the marshwork jigheads and grubs last weekend in louisiana(and they were put to the test).....quality stuff. i'll have to pick some up on my next trip to hot spots!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Those look great. Will definitely have to pick up a few and test them.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I will have to try them also. Gene


----------



## EIangler1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Where can I find the Marsh Works Jigheads in 2/0 online? On their website they only have 4/0. I am interested in New Penny, White, and Unpainted and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *EIangler1 (1/17/2010)*Where can I find the Marsh Works Jigheads in 2/0 online? On their website they only have 4/0. I am interested in New Penny, White, and Unpainted and any info would be appreciated.[/quote
> 
> Marshworks 2/0 will be available this week. I'm sure most of the local tackle dealers will have them.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

they work! get em at hotspots


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

There are several stores in the area carrying them now so just stop atany local dealeryou have a good chance of findingthem.


----------



## EIangler1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I live in North Carolina. Are they just in Florida?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a jig with an attitude.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *EIangler1 (1/18/2010)*I live in North Carolina. Are they just in Florida?


No they will be all over very soon. Ill make a sales trip to NC sometime in the near future.


----------



## EIangler1 (Jan 18, 2010)

So 2/0 will be available on the website this week? Just curious, because if they are I will definately order some. Thanks.


----------



## hud697 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just made an order through their website, $50 later i should have enough to try'em out


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *EIangler1 (1/18/2010)*So 2/0 will be available on the website this week? Just curious, because if they are I will definately order some. Thanks.


2/0 Will be available anytime from the website and a number of different tackle stores.

Thanks


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is one pretty jighead! If you have any input with the manufacturer you might get them to look at thisjighook. http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=detail&hookid=704&view=1 That is one mean little hook. It only comes in a 3/0 and 4/0 but that wide gap will make a difference.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice looking! What is the jighead weight? 1/2 oz? 1/4?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

We have 1/8 1/4 and 1/2 at the moment. We are in the process of getting several more sizes. 

Check out our corks as well. I think they look pretty sweet for the price...


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Those jigheads look sweet, as well as, the popping corks. I will have to pick up a few next shop I stop by. Checked out the website, I like how the only color plastics you have to offer are the colors that catch fish. Very well done.


----------

